# Georgia On My Mind



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

My take on the Hoagy classic...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WELL DONE! Congratulations! 

Excellent vocals and playing.

I'm going to try some of those chords and the progressions you have used.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, very smooth!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

real nice....


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Fantastic. It's easy to not do that one well.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing !!! You sound just like Willy Nelson. Very nice.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Seems so easy ! ;-)
Great !!!
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Parker Von Hammeron (Jun 26, 2019)

Really well done bud .. excellent playing and vocals . One of my favourite songs too


boomer said:


> My take on the Hoagy classic...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, that was really good; and as good as any version out there. Nice vocal nice guitar and comes across heartfelt like you believe it rather than just delivering the words.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What everyone else said, loved it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job!! Voice and guitar playing is great!


----------

